# Chicken dandruff??



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

News checking over my BR today because she's been getting pecked and it looks like there is some feather loss. Her skin is still nice and white so that's good. I did however notice "dandruf"? Flaky little bits like the same material as the shaft of a feather. What is this is it normal and does it mean yet will molt soon or does this just happen when new feathers come in, they do have many coming in. Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They'll get like that during molt, and yes its from the feather shafts.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, I was shocked to see so many in one spot near the base of her tail, but along with all these flakes, were a lot of new feathers/shafts coming in too. Wow, I have so much to learn.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My girls are molting right now, it seems the blow out their lower back feathers all at once. My daughter just had to pick a different chicken to show at the uncoming poultry show since her bird started molting.


----------

